# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Gian hàng hết hiệu lực >  Cần bán gom thóc

## Diy1979

sau thời gian nghiên cứu CNC em thấy khó nhai quá, theo chân bác thucongmynghe học hoài mà làm ko được,mua của bác ấy bộ step và sriver nguồn hết 3,700k củ mà về nhìn ngắm hoài nên quyết định stop cnc, ko chơi nữa.em bán lại 3,500k bao ship toàn quốc, có ông thucongmynghe làm chứng nhé,
cặp ray THK 15 hành trình 700, lock có cánh, 800k đẹp long lanh nghe nói mua của bác Quảng gì đấy,em fix giá cho bác nào pm sớm nhé,

cặp ray em bôi mỡ bảo quản nên nhìn thấy gúm

----------


## itanium7000

Bác ở đâu em mình lấy cặp rail?

----------


## Diy1979

em ở vũng tàu bác ợ bác có lấy hết ko, chứ lẽ tẻ khó cho em quá, mua hết em fix giá lại, cho trống nhà

----------


## itanium7000

> em ở vũng tàu bác ợ bác có lấy hết ko, chứ lẽ tẻ khó cho em quá, mua hết em fix giá lại, cho trống nhà


OK bác đọc PM và trả lời giùm em nhé.

----------


## Diy1979

cặp ray đã có người gạch, còn bộ trên kia bác nào pm em em chơi giá rẽ ko ngờ luôn, hix , cần lúa quá

----------

itanium7000

----------


## thucongmynghe79

bác nào mua, mình đảm bảo người thật việc thật 100%, up mau đi hàng, mình làm máy lớn nên ko mua lại. thông cảm hen

----------

Diy1979

----------


## Diy1979

em lỗ sặc túi luôn bác ợ, thôi đã qua cơn nghiện rồi em bán đi để lâu nó úng hết,he he,

----------


## itanium7000

> cặp ray đã có người gạch, còn bộ trên kia bác nào pm em em chơi giá rẽ ko ngờ luôn, hix , cần lúa quá


Thanks bác, cặp rail em đã được khớp lệnh  :Big Grin: 
PS: Em cũng toàn dùng mỡ bảo quản kiểu vậy, bôi 1 lớp mỡ bảo quản và còn bọc một lớp nilon nữa

----------

Diy1979

----------


## Diy1979

ok bác, em tháo bọc ra chụp ảnh đấy chứ

----------


## Diy1979

không bác nào quan tâm sao? em chốt lại bộ step và driver tặng kèm cặp ray tròn ht 600 fi 16 giá 3triêu

----------


## itanium7000

Đã chuyển tiền cho bác. Bác nhận được thông báo thì báo lại em PM địa chỉ nhé.

----------

Diy1979

----------


## anhxco

> không bác nào quan tâm sao? em chốt lại bộ step và driver tặng kèm cặp ray tròn ht 600 fi 16 giá 3triêu


Bác xé lẻ ra bán có khi dể đi hơn đấy ạ.

----------

Diy1979

----------


## Diy1979

thì ai mua lẽ em bán lẽ luôn. tại thấy cũng ko bao nhiêu, đi kèm cho các bác dể làm, bác nào lấy em fix lại giá chót, bớt thêm 200k, em lỗ lắm rồi

----------


## Mạnh Tường

Nếu bán riêng bộ driver thì giá thế nào vậy bác

----------


## Tuanlm

Bạn cho thông tin mấy con step đi

----------


## katerman

> Nếu bán riêng bộ driver thì giá thế nào vậy bác


Anh Mạnh Tường máu làm con nữa à. :Big Grin:

----------


## Nam CNC

nhìn hình thì đoán , step 3A ,2 pha, mặt bích 60 của stepsyn , em bước thần thánh 60 đây mà.


Mua drive nữa hả anh , thích rồi sao . Nếu bác chủ không bán em bán nè , giá bằng giá mua Quảng .... Em nói thiệt , drive thì khó đi chứ động cơ đi cái vèo , mà có biết thì em drive này thì hơi bị ngon đó , chỉ có điều nó khó đấu dây vì em nó xài trên bo mạch , chứ tháo ra hàn lại cũng dễ mà.

----------

Diy1979, katerman, Tuanlm

----------


## katerman

Bác Nam cho mình hỏi, sài chung trên bo mạch có nhược điểm gì vậy,

----------


## Diy1979

hic, em bao bác nào lấy vụ đấu dây, có sơ đồ cụ thể, em nó sài chung trên bo mạch chẳng qua cho gọn vụ dir + puls , cấp nguồn thôi, nếu tháo rời ra chả nhẽ bỏ cái bo uổng thế, 3 con step này lịch sử nó là của bác Nam CNC đấy, he he, bác Nam ko nhận ra em nó về đâu sao? em đã hỏi kĩ rồi, ko nhầm

----------


## Diy1979

em fix giá lẽ thì chia đôi, 3 step 1400k, driver , 1400k, nguồn 400k,

----------


## Diy1979

> Bác Nam cho mình hỏi, sài chung trên bo mạch có nhược điểm gì vậy,


làm gì có nhược điểm bác, nó ưu điểm chứ,gọn, có bảo vệ quá dòng,v..v

----------

katerman

----------


## katerman

cho em thông tin cái nguồn đi bác.

----------


## Nam CNC

sao lại của em , em nhớ con động cơ nào em cũng cảo cái bánh răng ra mà , để lại nhiều anh em bó tay à.


Tại sao bất lợi khi dùng trên bo mạch , hình như trên bo mạch nó chỉ hàn con điện trở xài 2 A à ( nhớ có lần anh Mạnh Tường nói thế ) , con này xài tới 4A thì phải, nhưng nó đi chung với con stepsyn kia là vô địch luôn à, khỏi cần phải chỉnh gì hết.


Bác chủ bán như thế thì rẻ quá rồi , mấy con drive này giờ hết hàng , step này tìm cũng không ra .

----------

katerman

----------


## ngocpham

Driver này chạy smooth lắm bác. Câu thêm con biến trở vào là chỉnh dòng OK luôn. Linh kiện trên board cũng thuộc loại chât lượng
Bữa trước test bị mất bước không biết nguyên nhân, sau thay máy tính khác là OK luôn.

Nói chung là Good so với tàu khựa, em ko ủng hộ CN  :Smile:

----------

Diy1979

----------


## Diy1979

> cho em thông tin cái nguồn đi bác.


nguồn well 48v 10a bác ợ

----------


## Diy1979

> sao lại của em , em nhớ con động cơ nào em cũng cảo cái bánh răng ra mà , để lại nhiều anh em bó tay à.
> 
> 
> Tại sao bất lợi khi dùng trên bo mạch , hình như trên bo mạch nó chỉ hàn con điện trở xài 2 A à ( nhớ có lần anh Mạnh Tường nói thế ) , con này xài tới 4A thì phải, nhưng nó đi chung với con stepsyn kia là vô địch luôn à, khỏi cần phải chỉnh gì hết.
> 
> 
> Bác chủ bán như thế thì rẻ quá rồi , mấy con drive này giờ hết hàng , step này tìm cũng không ra .


à bác Nguyên nói mua của một bác ở Huế, minhtriet thì phải, bác minhtriet nói mua của anh bao gồm nhiều thứ lắm mà, nếu ko phải cho em xin lỗi

----------


## katerman

> nguồn well 48v 10a bác ợ


Khi nào bác hoặc anh Lê Nguyên đi qua KCN Tam Phước giao cho em cái nguồn được không

----------


## Diy1979

gì mà nói tới anh Nguyên chi, ok bác mua chuyển khoản em chạy lên đưa bác, em đi long thành hằng ngày mà

----------


## katerman

> gì mà nói tới anh Nguyên chi, ok bác mua chuyển khoản em chạy lên đưa bác, em đi long thành hằng ngày mà


Em tường anh Nguyên hay Sài Gòn, nên gặp uống cf, ok bác cho em số tk Vietcombank vào hòm thư, em chuyển liền.

----------


## Nam CNC

À mua của anh Minh Triết là đúng rồi vì anh ấy nói anh ấy có cái cảo đó. Sao lại lòng vòng vậy ta , thời buồi giờ tìm đâu ra mấy em bước này , bác nào ngắm cứ quất tới đi cho nó đỡ mệt đầu.

----------


## thucongmynghe79

ok chương nhé, nó đang vã đấy, chuyển khoản cho nó mình đem lên cho,mai mình nói nó đưa mình nhé

----------


## katerman

Chủ thớt ngủ mất tiêu rồi anh Nguyên, mai em lên sài gòn mua 2  cặp ray, ghé Quảng lấy mấy khớp nối, làm cho xong luôn, T6 này em đi công tác miền trung rồi

----------


## Diy1979

em đay bác, bận tý giờ lên tiếp ,

----------


## Hung rau

Bạn cho mình số Đt để tiện liên lạc nhé !
Hùng 0903065560

----------


## itanium7000

Hi bác Diy1979, có một chút vấn đề, em thấy ngân hàng nhắn tin trả lại tiền mà em đã chuyển với nội dung sau:




> IBPS/SE:79303001.DD:051114.SH:10001057.TC:VNCN.42604.dd 041114 BO:NH SAI GON THUONG TIN-HO1I SO SACOMBANK.HOAN TRA LCC 10004781 NGAY 04/11/2014 DO SAI TEN DVH


Không rõ sai tên DVH là cái gì nữa. Hôm đó em chuyển trực tiếp internet banking Vietcombank sang Sacombank. Vậy *ngày mai em sẽ ra ngân hàng chuyển lại* cho bác nhé.

----------


## minhtriet

> à bác Nguyên nói mua của một bác ở Huế, minhtriet thì phải, bác minhtriet nói mua của anh bao gồm nhiều thứ lắm mà, nếu ko phải cho em xin lỗi


Cái này mua của mình là đúng, nhưng ko liên quan gì bác Namcnc cả, chẳng qua bác Nguyên xem topic "Step thần thánh" của bác Nam nên nhầm thôi.
Lúc trước bán cho bác Thucongmynghe mình lỗ 100k, giờ bác chịu lỗ 100k mình thu lại  :Big Grin: 
Thân.

----------

Diy1979

----------


## Diy1979

đúng là anh rồi, hic, em mua của bác Nguyên, bác nguyên chưa 1 lần lên máy, em cũng thế, nhưng em bán cả anh ạ, bán riêng rẻ driver ngâm rượu à,thông cảm nhé, có người lấy hết rồi , add đóng fic dùm em nhé

----------

